# Doe



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Made it to my hopper wagon blind this morning. Shot this doe with my Winchester 350.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice doe!!! Best meat out there right now because most of the bucks are all beat up. Congrats!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You GO MM!!!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Good eats right there! Congrats! Perfect weather not to warm not to cold!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Glad to see you made it out, and connected.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice Doe Magic!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

